# [SOLVED] No sound (Soundmax)



## xcsarah (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello,

I just purchased a custom built tower which runs Windows XP home SP3. It has an Intel motherboard and uses Soundmax. I have a 3.1 speaker configuration with left and right speaker and subwoofer, which connects to the tower via a single cord, pale green color to match the jack as speakers usually are.

I cannot get sound to work at all, either by speakers or headphones. When I plug in my speakers according to the manual that came with them, a Soundmax window comes up on the screen and asks what I plugged in. I have tried clicking both "stereo speakers" and "central speaker and subwoofer in a 5.1 configuration", as my setup is neither but there is no option for mine. The screen then tells me to plug the speakers into a different jack (if I choose stereo speakers it recommends the green jack, if I choose 5.1 speakers it recommends the red jack). I do what it says, but then a dialog comes up that says *"SoundMAX has detected that headphones are connected to the front panel headphone jack. You will not hear audio from the speakers while the headphones are connected".* Trouble is, there is nothing connected to the front panel at all. :upset:

Any idea what's going on? I have tried uninstalling and rebooting, updating drivers, as well as the troubleshooting tool that was recommended in another post. I have tried drivers from CNet and directly from the Intel website (the manufacturer of the motherboard). Analog Devices, the manufacturer of SoundMAX, does not have any driver support on their website.

Thanks in advance for any ideas! I can't wait to hear music again!


----------



## xcsarah (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: No sound (Soundmax)*

also, before anyone asks:

The volume control shows everything at high volume, and I have high volume set on the soundMAX control panel as well. Everything is plugged in correctly according to the manual that came with the speakers as well as a manual I found on the Logitech website. The only thing I have fiddled with is which jack the speakers are plugged into- and I have tried them all. the speakers are brand new and so is the motherboard.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No sound (Soundmax)*

Could be a driver or hardware issue. You can try reinstalling the audio drivers. You may also want to open the case and disconnect the front panel connection to see if that solves the problem.

And personally, as you just bought it and it doesn't work. I would take it back. There is no reason why you should have to trouble shoot or try to fix something that is new.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No sound (Soundmax)*

I agree with Dogg. One other thing There might be two programs conflicting. Dogg or one of the others may have to tell you the programs that check for that. It's been a long time since I used XP and don't remember.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: No sound (Soundmax)*

I agree with the others this is a return to builder or seller situation though is this used, what kind of warranty did you get etc...also is onboard sound turned on in bios? Was it tested where you bought it? Can you tell us the hardware in it including motherboard model?


----------



## xcsarah (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: No sound (Soundmax)*

Update: Thanks for the advice, everyone. After trying literally everything I could think of, I just took the tower back to the shop and had them replace the soundcard with a different type. It now works brilliantly. Thanks again!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well then it could not havce been onboard sound unless they replaced the motherboard? Glad it worked out.


----------

